

AeroFS Syncs Files Between Computers without Storing Them Online - jakek
http://lifehacker.com/aerofs-syncs-files-between-computers-without-storing-th-1509941226

======
__pThrow
If only they had an android app that would sync directories!

~~~
yurisagalov
we do, but on the hybrid cloud for now. We'll have it in the private cloud
soon

~~~
__pThrow
Good to hear! I am looking forward to seeing it.

